# The Flying Saucer Hang Drum



## KensaiX

I ran across this interesting Drum the other day, just thought I would share it with you good people in case you havent seen or heard anything about it yet. Take a look  it is called the Hang Dum (pronounced Hung) here are some vids and a few info recourses if you are interested in delving deeper in to all of its mysteries  (and I think you will be lol )












Info
h a n g b l o g » Blog Archive » How do I acquire a Hang?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hang_(instrument)

Vids



I personally thing this thing rocks and has great potential for some trippy heavy music, and great clean stuff to  Man I would love to mic this baby up and hear how is sounds with some nice echoing guitar solos!

Discuss \m/


----------



## Apophis

I think it was posted before, but it's quite amazing


----------



## Desecrated

Posted, and I still believe you can build something like this yourself.


----------



## KensaiX

Desecrated said:


> Posted, and I still believe you can build something like this yourself.



already posted ehh...........damn >< lol

ya i think me and my friend are going to try and make one


----------



## keithb

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/46794-hang-drum.html

Yeah, completely awesome instrument. Some instructions regarding how to make something similar from a propane tank are here: PROPANE-TANK hank drum


----------



## KensaiX

keithb said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/46794-hang-drum.html
> 
> Yeah, completely awesome instrument. Some instructions regarding how to make something similar from a propane tank are here: PROPANE-TANK hank drum



hey sweet, i did see the hank tank vids, but now i have the construction info
thanks man





I was looking at doing something a little more in depth, i don't suppose any of you have tried making a steel drum before have you? This is a site that shows you how to do that&#8230;.looks a little daunting lol
Steel Pan Tuning - A Handbook for Steel Pan Making and Tuning


----------



## eleven59

Very cool, love the sound


----------



## keithb

KensaiX said:


> I was looking at doing something a little more in depth, i don't suppose any of you have tried making a steel drum before have you? This is a site that shows you how to do that.looks a little daunting lol



As I understand it, building and tuning a steel drum is something that takes a lot of practice, and probably some instruction from someone who's done it before.


----------



## HaGGuS

what a mystical sound.. love it..
if i ever see 1 for sale.. id buy it.. 

edit......
maybe not.. at 5 grand ...eeeeeek


----------



## thadood

I absolutely LOVE the under side. Such a deep, smooth thud.. wow.


----------

